# Mosquito North side questions



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I am new to the north side of Mosquito. I have time to go either tonight or tomorrow or both. I am not looking for specifics but I was wondering if anyone has any ideas to help me get started up there. I have fished the south side several times in the past so I am familiar with the basic techniques, but I have no idea what kind of pattern holds fish in the north half. Again, I don't want specifics, maybe just an idea of what types of depths and structures have worked for you in the past. If anyone else is going tomorrow, feel free to pm me and maybe we can go together. I will be sure to post how I do if I get out.

Steve


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

swone.......PM sent.........


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Right now the safest place to go out on the ice would be out of the causeway baitshop on 88 try to get in to water deeper than 8 foot. I just walk straight out from the boat launch. Give jigging raps and small panfish a try. I really like to use the gold/black or blue/silver colored jigs. One thing to concider is that with all this snow the parking lot might not be plowed so getting in and out might be a pain.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do they normally plow/clear the parking lot? I'm looking at coming up that way but the car we use isn't very good at getting in/out snow.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Peple, you are a true citizen of this community. I will let everyone know how I do. I am not going to go until tomorrow, might even meet a few ogfers there. I have a 4wd so parking is never a problem!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Last year Linda's was plowed but I think she paid for it. They arent very dependable on plowing the causeway. One year it had 2ft of snow in it.  As far as the structure/depth Swone, the DNR has GPS cord. you can get for pallets. I dont fish them much. There just about out of the water anyhow. There isnt much to hold fish on the north end. The only thing they are after is bait! With the few reports that were posted in earlier threads the bridge probably holds ALOT of fish! That makes it tough. Good Luck and dont forget the blades!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I am planning to be at Mosquito in the morning. I have always done well deadsticking a minnow there while I Jig with another rod. On early ice i have done well on the walleyes out from the causeway on buckshot rattle spoons


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Piscator, I have found that technique to be deadly up at Lake Erie, especially when the fishing is slow. JIG, would you recommend fishing up near the causeway? I know I can't get too close to the bridge because the current will probably hold the water open, correct?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

yea stay away from the bridge area!!!!!!!!!! from a report i got there was some pressure cracks so do what u can to watch out for those........ use that spud buddy.
be safe


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mosquito lost at least an inch of ice due to the warm weather and rain on Fri/Sat. Be extremely cautious. There is 4" of ice off Caus Sp Gds. We found 2 inches North of the point north of the baitshop and 2 inches after heading 3/4 of the way west toward the bridge. Be careful and check thickness often.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks again guys. Does anyone know if they are still fishing out there, or am I about to make a trip for nothing? I love a nice drive as much as the next guy, but I would rather not make the venture for nothing!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I am almost positive that there was still open water under the bridge.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Drove by tonight and stopped to check it out. The fire dept was doing ice rescue drills just south of the causeway on the other side of the road from Lindas. Pretty cool. Lake is snow covered and very slushy and deep. just off ramp I didnt go far. Im not sure how much snow is out there in the main lake as it was dark, but it is snow covered. Yes there is open water under and out from bridge with geese there.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah i agree . the ice changes thickness(2-3") depending on where you go.yesterday there were a few spots around the big crack that didnt look to healthy.its slowly getting better but the snow isnt helping. im heading out around noon today well see how it goes. you can also check my reports at IS


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone fish the Christmas trees that are sunken north and south of the island and along the east coast on the north end?
We can do really well there in the spring and summer on crappie.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Meant to post this sooner. Just been a little busy w/ work and holiday cleanup. Fished Mosquito Sun w/ my brother from 8 am until 2 pm. Peple of the perch was already out just off the baitshop when we arrived. unfortunately we didn't find active fish until after 10 am when Peple had to leave. We fished several spots along the causway moving in and out while working west. Did our best 3/4 of the way toward the bridge in 7 1/2-8 fow. a dozen each of small bluegills and perch plus a couple crappie between the two of us. Nothing worth keeping, but still had fun. All my brothers were on the #10 orange/yellow mud bug and mine on a #10 glow green fat boy, tipped w/ waxworms. The pic below shows the approximate location of the pressure crack and thicknesses as we found them on Sunday.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

nice info map tomb... it seems to be the location of that crack past few years that ive noticed.. think what it is when we get a nw wind it shoves everything in that corner and anything beyond that is the softer ice till it backs all the way up north..


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

R you guys sayin that outside the bubble is thin ice?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

tomb said:


> unfortunately we didn't find active fish until after 10 am when Peple had to leave.
> 
> 
> > That's usually how it goes. lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes Bob. The red line I drew on the map is a pressure crack. Maybe there is a thicker patch to walk on along the eastern shore. We didn't check there. Hopefully the ice has another inch or two added to it for this weeekend.


----------

